# Transformar 12v a 5v 500ma



## and_nitro (Abr 27, 2006)

hola bueno soy chileno y necesito que me ayuden a hacer una fuente de alimentacion:
hice un invento para los autos pero mi invento cosume 5v 500ma y necesito una fuente que transformadorrme los 12v del auto a 5v 500ma.


----------



## icarus (Abr 27, 2006)

Con un 7805 de 1 ampere.


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 12, 2006)

busca en google LM7805 ahi encontraras como hacer  el uso respectivo a tu requerimiento, estos soportan hasta un maximo de 32voltios de entrada y la salida es permanente de solo 5 voltios y como dijo el amigo icarus solo trabajan como maximo con 1 ampere , suficiente si solo consume 500 ma


----------



## icarus (May 17, 2006)

Esta el 78HC05 creo,soporta hasta 5 A


----------



## skull (Ago 24, 2006)

no te olvides de ponerle un disipador de calor al regulador
saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola todo bien,el  regulador 7805 nos provee los 5 voltios regulados, y hasta 1 amperio de corriente, añadiendo un transistor PNP como driver, puede llegar a entregarnos mas corriente y dependiendo del transistor que se use, en nuestro caso a 3 amperios, puede llegar a 5 amperios si es que le le suministra un buen disipador de calor.

      El funcionamiento del circuito es simple, corrientes hasta 650mA van a pasar por el regulador, encima de este valor el transistor driver entrará en conducción entregará mas corriente a la carga. Hay que tener en cuenta que las características de protección de corto circuito que posee el 7805 no funcionan para esta configuración, por lo que se requerirá de un circuito limitador de corriente a la salida de este.


----------



## AVE FENIX RL (Ene 18, 2007)

Hola, quisiera instalar una pantalla de LEDs en mi auto para una competencia, pero el proveedor me informaciónrma que el requirimiento de dicho sistema es de 5V a 60A.

La pregunta es, como le hago para alimentar el sistema de la bateria de mi auto, si el voltaje nominal es de 12V y habria que bajarlo a 5V a esa corriente de 60A.

Existirá algun convertidor con esas caracteristicas??, o tal vez podria usar varios chips de baja potencia para acompletar el requirimiento de los 60A.

Espero alguien me pueda aconsejar, de antemano se lo agradezco enormemente.

Saludos.

Salvador


----------



## sanjuan219 (Feb 22, 2007)

este serbiria tambien para alimentar un reproductor de mp3 con la bateria de un auto via el usb o me equivoco?
si fuese asi como seria el circuito?
un abrazo


----------



## heli (Feb 22, 2007)

Yo tengo estos sencillos reguladores conmutados para bajar de 12V a 5V sin apenas pérdidas y sin generar calor. 
Este sirve para 750 mA:
http://heli.xbot.es/regulador/regulador.htm
Este usa un mosfet y lo he probado hasta 3A, probablemente aguante más:
http://heli.xbot.es/regulador/regulador2.htm


----------

